# Offshore UK Spouse visa document checklist



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all !!

I have silently been reading through the forum here and would love to share my wife’s visa application progress and also ask for some opinions in regards to our application

My wife (Filipino citizen) applied for UK entry clearance on April 2nd 2013 from Australia.

Assuming the Manila processing hub received the application on Monday the 8th of April. So far it has been exactly 16 business days waiting on an outcome... we are both living and working currently in Australia on PR visas

I am slightly worried that we did not provide enough evidence to show our relationship is genuine!! I could be tripping out here but would love to know what people think and if my application below is strong enough, considering we did not provide any pictures of our wedding day or any photos for that matter or emails etc considering we didn’t when applying for residency in Australia and thought there would be no need for them.

Do u think i am getting worked up for no reason? Do u think the documents provide in the application will be sufficient? 


Please see below a list of all documents provided

Visa application form filled out online.
Appendix 2 (VAF 4A November 2012) financial requirement form printed and completed 
My current signed employment contract here in Australia dated in 2010 showing salary of 40k+ which meets the 18,600 financial income requirement for the past 6 months
Signed and stamped copies by the bank showing Electronic Bank Statements for joint account for the past 7 months that correspond with my salary payments for the past 7 months (extra month to be safe)
Pay slips for the past 7 months
Letter from employer clearly stating length of tenure, length of current salary, and employment status 
End of year payment summary, tax statement for June 2012 by current employer showing all tax paid for 2011/2012 and yearly gross payment of 40k+
Copies of lease agreements showing my wife and I living at the same address for the past 2 years
Copy and original marriage certificate, produced in Manila Philippines, (written in English)
Original ILETS test certificate plus a certificated copy for English language requirement, dated April 2012 with average score of 8.0 above 7.0 in all categories 
Letter from parents stating they own their own property in Bristol UK for 8 years, 3 bedroom house and willing to accommodate us when we move back to the UK together
Electricity, gas bill, plus another statement showing ownership of property from parents showing proof of UK address / accommodation.
Copy of my UK birth Certificate
2 copies of current passport photos for both myself and my wife
Certified copies of my wife’s passport 
Copy of my British passport
Along with sending wife’s actual passport
Letter of confirmed job offer showing start date, gross annual salary, within 3 months of application date (May) with a basic salary of 23k which meets the 18,600 financial income requirement
Letter showing Australian permanent residence provided by the Australian government for my wife and I 
Cover letter explaining why we are making the visa application and outlining the fact we have never attempted to or claimed access to any public funds inside of the UK or in Australia.
UK police check certificate for applicants spouse
.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you send photos of you and your wife?

EDIT: just read it again. So you didn't send photos? Hmm...one of the criteria for a UK Spouse visa is that the marriage has to be "genuine and subsisting". What did you send in order to prove that?


----------



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

hi storms

we basically provided exactly what we used when applying for Australian PR

We showed:

Marriage Certificate 
joint bank statements in both our names for past 7 months 
3 different property lease agreements in both our names, plus tenant ledger ( last lease agreement dated 2 months ago )
letter from Australian government granting PR to both of us here in Australia
Current immigration status for my wife in Australia on my 856 PR visa
her passport that shows her married name 
a letter from my parents stating that their is accommodation available for myself and my wife available dated on 27/2/2013
cover letter explaining how long we have been married, our current situation here in Australia and why we would like to move to the UK ( to start a family )

and i think that's pretty much it, really hope that's enough!! 

I would hope documents prove more than photos that could potentially be dated from years ago or don't really show anything

FINGERS CROSSED... what are your honest thoughts? should or can i send additional information over now before a decision is made? is that even an option?

Reading the UKBA website it didn't state to send photos.

So scared now !


----------



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

reading UKBA website again under this section below i would hope that we do meet the requirements through what we have provided?



If you are applying to enter the UK, or for permission to stay or settle here, you will need to satisfy us that your relationship is genuine and subsisting.

When we consider your application we will look at all the information available and your individual circumstances.

If your relationship is genuine and subsisting we would expect you to be able to show evidence that you:

are in a current, long-term relationship;
are living together with your partner;
share responsibility with your partner for any children;
share financial responsibilities with your partner, such as a joint mortgage or tenancy agreement, a joint bank account or joint savings, and utility bills in both your names;
and your partner have visited one another's home country and family; and
you have made plans about living together in the UK with your partner.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

If I were the ECO, I would think the evidence you have given would suffice. But I'm not, so I don't know. I have not come across an applicant who did not send photos (in this forum, at least) – but then again, that seems pretty minor. While you cannot send new evidences, the ECO *may* request for them. In your case, if everything else in your application seems pretty solid, then there might be a chance you get asked to send photos. But don't trust me because I'm not an expert. Sorry.


----------



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> If I were the ECO, I would think the evidence you have given would suffice. But I'm not, so I don't know. I have not come across an applicant who did not send photos (in this forum, at least) – but then again, that seems pretty minor. While you cannot send new evidences, the ECO *may* request for them. In your case, if everything else in your application seems pretty solid, then there might be a chance you get asked to send photos. But don't trust me because I'm not an expert. Sorry.



thanks for your reply mate

Just hoping to get some opinions here really... in my eyes i would think what we have provided is sufficient, glad that you would agree too although totally understand we are not experts on this topic. in fact i am far from it!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Obviously, Australian visa requirements and UK visa requirements are two different things.



> If your relationship is genuine and subsisting we would expect you to be able to show evidence that you:





> are in a current, long-term relationship





> your partner have visited one another's home country and family


Some of the ways to prove these 2 points are by providing a selection of photos taken throughout the duration of your relationship, photos with family members, wedding photos, wedding invitations, evidence of trips together and visiting each other, email logs, skype logs, phone logs.

Someone was recently refused a visa because they only provided 1 photo which was not a wedding photo and 1 email log. The reason was that the case worker wasn't convinced that they had a genuine relationship. 

All you can do is wait but if you are refused for a similar reason and you do have evidence as suggested above you should be able to appeal.


----------



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Obviously, Australian visa requirements and UK visa requirements are two different things.
> 
> Some of the ways to prove these 2 points are by providing a selection of photos taken throughout the duration of your relationship, photos with family members, wedding photos, wedding invitations, evidence of trips together and visiting each other, email logs, skype logs, phone logs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply buddy,


i understand email logs, phone logs, Skype logs would apply when the BC is living in the UK without their partner although i live with my wife in Australia and have done so ever since we married so we generally don't tend to Skype each other or keep phone logs, email logs etc 

i will be leaving next week to head back to the UK to start work and looks like i will have to leave my wife here to tie up the loose ends and wait for the visa decision, i guess worst case scenario we could appeal i guess and send in the photos etc, i actually have years of email history from our work emails and thousands of photos.


----------

